# BH Finis-wax vs Sonax PNS vs BH Double Speed-wax vs ADS BL+H20-S



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Small test started today. Friend of my have black Volvo v70 (1998) wagon.
I decided to test 4 different products durability wise.
Lets see how well they will last. Owner don't follow all proper washing methods so LSPs will take some punishment coming months. I will give him Wolf's wash&wipe rinseless bottle so hi can use safer method when washing instead only sponge and water.

Washing method was:

Prewash: BH Autofoam
Wash: BH Autowash+Surfex HD
Rinse
Claying where needed
Polishing with cyclo copy DA: Optimum Polish II+white hex
Wipe off with MF towel and Wolf's wash&wipe.

Didn't get any pics yet because I was busy but will take some when car comes back to me when I will show him how to use rinseless washing method.

LSP places was.

Durability test by #sm81#, on Flickr

Hood:
Right=BH Double Speed-wax
Middle= Sonax PNS 
Left=BH Finis-wax

Both sides:
= BH Finis-wax

Roof:
=BH Finis-wax

Trunk:
= Artdeshine Bluelotion+H20-S hybrid

Windows:
Side and back = Carlack NSC
Front= Gtechniq G5

Sorry about my bad english. It's getting worst all the time when my Latvia is progressing :wall:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting test, have subscribed


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What do you think guys, which one will last longest?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I have an update with my PNS/DSW/Collinite 915 1 coat on the bonnet test -applied May 23rd washed yesterday. 

I have a suspicion that you'll find that PNS and DSW will last about the same...


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Lo e this posts!! Subscribe


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> I have an update with my PNS/DSW/Collinite 915 1 coat on the bonnet test -applied May 23rd washed yesterday.
> 
> I have a suspicion that you'll find that PNS and DSW will last about the same...


What about Finis:thumb:

I hope that these waxes will manage take all the heat what comes from motor and sun. It is black car and they have promised more than +30C next week.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't have any Finis to compare.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

:lol:


> We'll stand by finis-wax to the extent that if you do not find in your own side-by-side testing that the product lasts longer we'll refund the purchase price!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

If I would have Dodo SNHN I would use it instead of PNS because I know it durability appr.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

First wash today. Car wasn't really dirty rather dusty. We used Wolf's wash&wipe rinseless method together with 4 MF towels. I showed to my friend how it works. No real differences in any of LSP. Only visible difference was that Sonax PNS sector has darkened paint more than waxes.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Interesting test, I only have double speed wax and atm don't intend on buying more but if I do end up with more (can't fight the inevitable) this will be my reason for owning so many


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

They all protects very well after month.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> I have an update with my PNS/DSW/Collinite 915 1 coat on the bonnet test -applied May 23rd washed yesterday.
> 
> I have a suspicion that you'll find that PNS and DSW will last about the same...


Any findings from your test?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't washed in a while, last wash, the Collinite was showing signs of failure (very slow sheeting mainly), the PNS and DSW were still behaving very similarly, but with much reduced water behaviour, still sheeted water quickly though, beading quite reduced. I will film next wash whenever that will be.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

After 1.5 months everyone works like day one.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dunno about the others but I get around 5 months protection with finis wax, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I do love a bit of BH Doulble Speed wax. It's the only LSP I use right now. 

Gonz.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Was this one layer or 2 layers?

My 2 layers of DSW put on towards the end of August is still going strong, but a single layer on the bonnet is failing.

I think it's a great LSP.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

One layer of each.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool, interesting to see if your results with PNS and DSW concur with mine. At 1.5 months they were both strong.


----------

